

Financial trader leaves BBC speechless ... [video] - flojo
http://lifeissavage.com/financial-trader-leaves-bbc-speechless-after-saying-goldman-sachs-rules-the-world-video/

======
seewhat
This story has already been dismissed, eg:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3045980>

~~~
danssig
Yes, but if what he said did happen to be true wouldn't it _also_ be
dismissed?

